# Submarine titans error



## Mythrizer (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi. I have problems with ST. I installed it from setup, and when it finished, i got error report. Then i saw the ST folder on my program files. I opened it and tried to launch the ST. As you see it didnt worked out. Instead of playing ST i got ''error reading registry''. Can anyone help me:4-dontkno? i have normal xp home edition.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello, welcome to TSF.
Try updating your system to Service Pack 3.
Reinstall the game using this
Scan your registry thrice using this


----------



## Mythrizer (Jun 23, 2009)

i have SP3 already, I uninstalled ST by using REVO, but i dont know how to use CCleaner, it seems that i can check only for internet browser registry files only.


----------



## Mythrizer (Jun 23, 2009)

oh yeah, one more thing, when i uninstalled it, using REVO, it deleted the program files folder, but i got another error- ''Error in allocation of Submarine Titans data in the Registry.
Uninstallation cannot be completed''- Isn't that weird??


----------



## Mythrizer (Jun 23, 2009)

oh i forgot the uninstall didn't remove any files at all. I just deleted it. Sorry about that. I dreamed of this game for years, and now when i got it it dont work!!


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

it seems like the installation is corrupted, it didn't write anything to the registry and that what is the error about
Did you remove the game using Revo? or you did it manually?
try to install it again and see what happens


----------



## Mythrizer (Jun 23, 2009)

How can i copy error report contents?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Just type it up.


----------



## Mythrizer (Jun 23, 2009)

theres thousands of numbers and letters there, how can i just ''type it up'' ??


----------



## Mythrizer (Jun 23, 2009)

I know that lots of people experience the same problem with ST. Can anyone find out, if there's more threads of ST problem, maybe solved one??


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

did you try to reinstall it after you deleted it?


----------



## Mythrizer (Jun 23, 2009)

yes i have, I got the same error.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Have you got another computer to install ST on - and see if it works on that one?

If you have, try installing it on the other computer.

See how it goes.


----------



## rebrain (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi, I was trying to install Submarine Titans as well, but what I encountered is that it does not seem to work on XP SP3 (and any later windows, of course). I have tried to install the game for 2 days now (2 system reinstalls and around 30 Game installs.)

Here are some results:
I got it working on XP on my Netbook. XP SP3 is installed there.
But when I install it on my desktop - it does not work, the error is exactly what Mythrizer has.
Then I booted in Safe Mode and this time the game installed successfully. And It also started successfully from Safe Mode. After Reboot into Normal Mode the error reappeared (the program was advising a reinstall).

So there should be some function that is missing or blocking Submarine Titans access. Possibly the installer and the game cannot reach some data in registry.

I will try to mess around some more, but If anyone has got it working - would be interesting to know how.


----------



## JL_COG (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Submarine Titans error*

Hi, guys. I have both the full paid-for version with key and the free version made available publicaly with public key. Both have 'always' worked and recall playing often since XP SP3 install. However, somewhere along the line it has quit. Last time i tried wasn't all that long ago and it worked. It will not reinstall without error and it will not play without "internal error" in a small box when trying to load. Bummer, this is a fun game and i have a lot of custom maps for it too.
If anyone figures this out please let us know here. JL


----------



## rebrain (Jul 28, 2009)

So this happens after an windows update though the initial SP3 release may still run ST. This is good news.

Also, could you share those custom maps with us?


----------



## JL_COG (Nov 30, 2007)

i am suspecting Internet Explorer 8 since its the closest thing i can remember to the last time i played Sub Titans. As for the maps all are welcome but i am too privacy and security minded to give out an email addy. If there is a non-peer to peer site to upload to i'd be willing to upload them. JL


----------



## rebrain (Jul 28, 2009)

@JL_COG: rapidshare.com is pretty famous.

***

I have reinstalled Windows once again, and found the problem. In my case this is the audio driver. 

SoundMax - after I install it Submarine Titans shows "Internal Error" and does not even start. I have 2 sound outputs shown in the Audio Settings. The first one is clearly the back panel. Another one is something else, and I can't hear any sounds when I set the output to the second item.
BUT, ST works (without sounds)!

I will look for other sound drivers.


----------



## JL_COG (Nov 30, 2007)

Rebrain, thank-you for the direction. I too have found the sound driver to be the problem. Of note is that i did not update the sound driver (Creative Audigy ZS Platinum Pro in my case) but rather Windows Update did! Game starts up and plays with sound now (installed the original sound card drivers - although i trashed my Windows foraging for the problem updates and wonder how long til another problem crops up from that!) BTW running XP Professional w/SP3


----------



## JL_COG (Nov 30, 2007)

Thx 4 Rapidshare tip but my filter doesn't allow that type of site. Is there a fan site with an upload option? Otherwise i could burn a cd to mail.


----------



## JL_COG (Nov 30, 2007)

Creative - Sound - Creative Audigy Audio Processor (WDM)
Date last published: 5/7/2007
Download size: 15.4 MB 
Creative Sound sofware update released in August, 2006 
System Requirements
Recommended CPU: Not specified.
Recommended memory: Not specified.
Recommended hard disk space: Not specified. 
Get help and support
http://support.microsoft.com/select/?target=hub 
More information

http://winqual.microsoft.com/support/?driverid=20045915 


The above is the 'details' of the update i am sure 'broke' Sub Titans. Sure because installing the factory driver fixed the game. Forgive me for not electing to rerun the update to prove it breaks the game. i have spent most of this time since the first post restructuring my system. BTW, IE6 did NOT break it nor did SP3. Again, thx 2 rebrain for the pointer re: sound driver.


----------



## Mythrizer (Jun 23, 2009)

i got work in older computer running win98 and win2000, it worked fine there.


----------



## rebrain (Jul 28, 2009)

I finally made ST to run. My saver was a little USB Audio Card. I just directed the sound to the USB Card and ST started perfectly.

Also another thing that I noticed:

I installed Fences from Stardock (very useful tool) and it seems to me that it messed up the graphics in ST. Deinstalled it again.

JL_COG: you really are conserned about privacy 
I have no idea why you would block rapidshare. I could setup an online upload form or you could choose from hundreds of other One-Click-Hosters on the Internet. Also there might be an attachment function in this forum.

Fileplanet is, i think, the most famous website for game stuff. And I am pretty sure you can upload a file there. Here is a page with ST stuff:
http://www.fileplanet.com/60272/0/section/Submarine-Titans

The only downside is that you need to register.


----------

